# Rash between legs!



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi, Olive has recently had a rash between her hind legs/belly, it isn't raised and doesn't seem to bother her much other than the occasional licking of it.

She has had some minor allergy issues before, but I'm wondering if anyone has come across anything similar to this. 

(added a cute photo for good measure)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby sometimes gets something similar early shooting season when she's been on the moors, I put it down to abrasion from the heather. Once her underbelly has toughened up a bit, usually a couple of weeks, we don't see it again till next early season. Could it be something similar?


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Love the last pic - so cute 
Looks like some kind of irritation to me. It should settle itself down. If it were one of my girls, I wouldn't worry, just monitor and would ask the vet if it doesn't improve. Has she got wet whilst out running (I'm thinking friction), or scraped herself without actually breaking her skin? She looks a happy bunny to me!


----------



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

That could be the reason! I do take her along creeks/ bushland quite often


----------

